# What would it be worth today ?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A website of what a stock would be worth as of November 2015.

http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-worth/

Krispy Kreme (remember all the hoopla over watching them make donuts........hot and tasty) didn't do so well. Since 2004 a $1,000 investment is worth $812

Equifax has done considerably better. The world of credit revolves around scores. Since 2004 a $1000 is worth $5351.

Maybe there is a lesson to be learned there. Lots of donut makers in the world, but there are only a couple of credit reporting companies.

A nice "moat" as Warren Buffet would say.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Krispy Kreme was a nightmare of an organization. I know several people who tried to open a franchise but the company was so messed up they never opened. 

Probably similar to Wendy's during the "where's the beef" campaign. Too much success, to quick almost killed the company. 

the other thing to remember is investing in fads is dangerous.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

At a 12 Billion dollar market cap, great historical stock chart, and steady cash flow from a captive audience..........I wonder why Buffet or some hedge fund hasn't gobbled up Equifax yet.

Maybe buy TransUnion as well and go for a credit reporting cartel...........


----------

